# Word of the Day: Crepitus



## debodun (Oct 3, 2020)

Crepitus (noun) - a grating sound or sensation produced by friction between bone and cartilage.

Sometimes I get crepitus in my right shoulder.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 3, 2020)

I've had mild crepitus in my neck for ages.


----------



## Oris Borloff (Oct 3, 2020)

Crepitus is the word I use when asked to give a brief description of myself.  It sounds like me-- all over.


----------



## Mamanana (Oct 3, 2020)

Decrepit? Us? Never!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh, you mean that sound I hear  when I get out of bed each morning....


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2020)

Pappy said:


> Oh, you mean that sound I hear  when I get out of bed each morning....


That COULD be other things,


----------

